# TOP GEAR ALERT!



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Has it finished yet, what a load of boring twoddle............the Buggati was nice and its was nice to see the TT. Oh and my 30min snooze [smiley=sleeping.gif] mmmm


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

'golf in a frock'


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> 'golf in a frock'


Nah, A3 in drag


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

About as smooth as falling down the stairs in calipers...fantastic use of words..no doubt someone will belittle me for that comment but it made me giggle no end


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it just me or has TopGear reached it's sell-by date? Producers and presenters seem to have forgotten that it's a motoring programme.


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

i think if they stuck to just reviewing cars its would be dead by now.

5th gear does that and its not good tv really.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

It's entertainment, with a car theme; thus it appeals to a far wider audience than a dedicated 'car review' programme ever would. Nothing wrong with that really. Bit superfluous showing extracts from HG's new film though!


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

What aload of dribble!!! clarkson [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> It's entertainment, with a car theme; thus it appeals to a far wider audience than a dedicated 'car review' programme ever would. Nothing wrong with that really. Bit superfluous showing extracts from HG's new film though!


The danger is that real car enthusiasts will turn off. I started channel hopping when they started all that crap on the golf course and then in the art gallery.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> It's entertainment, with a car theme; thus it appeals to a far wider audience than a dedicated 'car review' programme ever would. Nothing wrong with that really.


Very true, as the programme also makes my wife laugh it means that I don't have to watch it on my own when she goes off in a huff to do some ironing or washing when it comes on.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Bit superfluous showing extracts from HG's new film though!


Agree with you there. They were supposed to show something about a train crashing into a car, but what with the recent news item when someone died after being hit by a train, they pulled it for fear of being called insensitive. Understandable, but why not stick a clip of something car related, instead an unfunny snippet of Hugh (the back seat of a car is my favourite place, it's just Divine) :wink: Grant in his new film?


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Well it got you guys to take the bait. Come on guys, there journo's. I have been buying bike mags for the best part of ten years and i subscribe to one called BIKE . Now . One mag will say, for instance . The new honda fireblade is the best thing to come out of japan and will take the crown, then another mag will say its a load of shite and i am sure this goes on in the car mag world, They are getting paid to slag one and praise another. They dont care what you think and they are giving there opinion in which i must say , we all have one. I thought the alfa looked very nice from the front end , then shot it to bits with its lack of performance. And i am not to sure with the Mk2 TT , I think the original is best, i have a roadster and got the pics last week of the Mk2 roadster, mmmmm i am thinkingthen think Naaaaaaaaa , the original is the looker . And thats my OPINION :wink:


----------



## swinello (Jan 1, 2007)

i have to say everbody that slates the tt seems to be english they also keep going on about the tt being golf based,including fords mans clarkson,i would agree with them that the new alfas the nicest looking car,the new tt looks like a hyundia coupe with an a6 from bumper compared to the alfa that has all the wow factor and impact that the first tt had when i saw it all them years,has to be silver though


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree! Purely based on looks, the Alfa won that little contest easily, imho.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

It does highlight the lack of a performance four-pot in the alfa range of engines though. The problem is, if you want a sub 7secs to 60 alfa , you have to get the 3.2 - which is a wonderful engine (and I should know 8) ) but it drinks like a fish (again, I know  ). If only they had a turboed 2.0 putting out say 220-230bhp, then the brera would be almost perfect...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

loved top gear, a great programme that makes me laugh and has some good car stuff, also some of the comments are a bit over used ie hairdresser but all in all a good programme! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not being funny, but what's the f*cking point in me starting a dedicated reminder & discussion thread each week (to stop chat being disected), if people just go out on a tangent and ignore it.

It's not like it slipped off the page either, it was at the top when you posted this thread!

This week I tried to help a bit further by putting discussion about the MK2 article in a dedicated thread I set up in the MK2 section (linked to in the thread in off topic!)

I won't bother anymore and you can just all have lots of random threads all over the place.

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Not being funny, but what's the f*cking point in me starting a dedicated reminder & discussion thread each week (to stop chat being disected), if people just go out on a tangent and ignore it.
> 
> It's not like it slipped off the page either, it was at the top when you posted this thread!
> 
> ...


Not being funny, but who died and made you in charge of where people can post?

What's the f*cking point you starting a single reminder and discussion thread? Absolutely none - so why bother? Why not let people do what they want? :roll: :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Not being funny, but what's the f*cking point in me starting a dedicated reminder & discussion thread each week (to stop chat being disected), if people just go out on a tangent and ignore it.
> ...


Fine, I will do in future. The reason I do it is becasue 'Top Gear' has always had a history of being bale to spark lots of different random threads - so a year or so ago I thought it would be helpful for everybody if the discussion was kept in one thread so nothing is missed.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

why not open a top gear forum? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Not being funny, but what's the f*cking point in me starting a dedicated reminder & discussion thread each week (to stop chat being disected), if people just go out on a tangent and ignore it.
> 
> It's not like it slipped off the page either, it was at the top when you posted this thread!
> 
> ...


Seems like a good idea to me. I guess some people are too thick to take the hint. Mirrors the general dumbing down in the level of intelligence of new TT owners. Maybe you should have written the post in text speak to get the message across.

As for top gear - pretty much a waste of an hours veiwing. The Golf section - a bunch of blokes making utter pricks of themselves - embarrasing to watch. The rest of the program had way to much unnecessary swearing, and why oh why do they persist with the star in a car feature :roll:

I won't bother watching it live in future, probably record it and skip through the dross - about 80% of the content. Having recently praised the BBC, this is one program that does need to be ditched.



> Not being funny, but who died and made you in charge of where people can post?
> 
> What's the f*cking point you starting a single reminder and discussion thread? Absolutely none - so why bother? Why not let people do what they want?


 :roll:

Not being funny, but forever playing devils advocate eh? Or are you like this for real?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Not being funny, but what's the f*cking point in me starting a dedicated reminder & discussion thread each week (to stop chat being disected), if people just go out on a tangent and ignore it.
> ...


No, I'm like this in real life Paul.

This place is a little over-moderated of late, and the last thing "proper adults" need is some topic-Nazi telling them which threads they can express an opinion in.


----------



## swinello (Jan 1, 2007)

isnt the the idea of a forum to have a little bit of light hearted banter? everything goes off on a tanget these days,it unavoidable and part of the lifes rich tapestry :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello KmPowell,

I just want to ask why you closed the Top Gear thread, that was already there a couple off day's before the show from last sunday and before you opened a new one on sunday, just before the show.

It's this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80264

We had already a discussion abouth the MK2 in that thread, and than you closed it, and made a new one:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80427

Afterthe show was done last sunday, i react in the old thread, but you removed my reaction and put a lock on it.

I asked you nicely why you did that, but you didn't react. Some of the other MK2 drivers didn't like that action also, and didn't react in the new thread.

I'm not angry, not at all, i just want to know what wass wrong with the the trhead that already was there?
Or can moderators get point's for making thread's with a lott off hits? 
Or maybe a other rule? Is there a bonus for making threads with a lot of hits?
If so, than i can understand why you did it. But till know i can't :?

Would be nice if you gave me a answere.

Grtz,

Rob


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> why not open a top gear forum? :roll: :lol: :lol:


Because there's not _that_ much really to discuss, and if there was we'd probably still spend more time tediously sniping about standards of moderation etc on the forum, than we would talking about the programme itself.

Let's instead have a random thread Forum, where folk can feel free to start multiple threads on whatever, linked or otherwise. That way no one can track them all, and no one need actually care where and what they post and read. :idea:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I just want to ask why you closed the Top Gear thread


The old thread was on page 2 or 3 of the MK2 forum and had run it's cause. The old thread was all about pre-empting the programme, therefore all new discussion would have statrted on the latter pages and not have been easy to find, and would have prompted more sporadic threads abtou the programme.

By starting a clearly labelled new thread all discussionis fresh for the programme and easy for people to find. You will see that it is now 7 pages long, so the MK2 thread has done exactly what I set out to do - *an easy to find intuative thread with all relevent discussion in one place.*

Anyway Rebel, have a look in Site News, there is a thread in there that should make you happy.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Kev, thx for your answere this time.

But isn't this the problem with every subject? The people don't search 1 or 2 page's but just open a new thread.
On the MK2 forum there are 652 thread's about Magnetic Ride Questions. 
567 thread's abouth pictures from MK2 wheels.

So by starting a new thread, which was already there, you did the same.
It's not a crime, but how can you clear the rules to new people if you make the same mistake and make a new Thread for TopGear, which was on the next page already there.

The main reason that i was dissapointed, was that you removed, my reaction on the show, in the old topgear thread and closed it than.
You could at least moved my reaction to your new thread.

Anyway, i enjoy'd the programme, and thx for you're answere.

Rob


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

trevor said:


> What aload of dribble!!! clarkson [smiley=rifle.gif]


What do you mean..dribble? Clarkson loved the TT , it was clear, he only had praise for it, and it came through on the track. It definitely came across as the best car of the three...they even said at the end..."the worst car (the Alfa) wins"....TG was never going to let a German car win but we all knew which one was best. The Alfa wouldn't pull you out of bed and the RX8 dated about a month after it was launched with appalling build quality and residuals....no competitiion for the TT.


----------

